# SLP intake?



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Has SLP mad an air intake for the GTO yet. I can't seem to find anything about them on the site?


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

It is the same motor that is in the Vette and Camaros. They make intakes for the LS1.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok thanks for the help. Thats waht i thought, but wasnt quite sure.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

wick said:


> It is the same motor that is in the Vette and Camaros. They make intakes for the LS1.


Hold up a second. The Vette and F-Body cars have completely different intakes along with the GTO. It may be the same motor, but getting air under the hood is different. For example, the Vette has a ram air intake on all models while the F-body has a different ram air setup only on the WS6 and SS. All other F-body cars have an airbox. The airbox on the GTO is located in completely different location and putting an intake from a Vette or F-body would not be a wise idea. Before you make a statement like they make intakes for the LS1, understand the vehicles.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Air box location has nothing to do with the intakes thats on the vehicle. They all have the same intakes on them, the hose assemlby and the throttle bodies are what is different. GM does not make 3 different intakes for the same motor.

So yes, I do understand the vehicles and they do make an intake for them. Obviously you dont know much about the cars. :confused


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

what he is trying to say is that teh intakes are set-up differently... like an aftermarket vette intake will not work with a GTO and same with camaro and stuff


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

Intake 'manifolds' are basically the same for the LS1 but the cold air 'intake' is different (trying to help clarify what the originator of the thread was trying to ask, I believe). Interestingly, pre 2002, the intake 'manifold' on the LS1 (aluminum block and heads) was different than the one on the 2004 GTO. The 2004 GTO has the LS6 manifold as have 2002 and later LS1s as I recall (I had a 2000 C5 with the LS1 and had considered putting the LS6/2002 and later LS1 manifold on it for the extra 5+/- it was claimed to yield). K&N and Lingenfelter both make CAIs for the 2004 GTO with TB to MAF connecting pipe that fits the GTO. AEM is reportedly coming out with one shortly as is, I believe, at least one other (either Vararam or Volant----can't recall).


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Not only does SLP make one but it doesn't cost that much, draws air from all sides and works excellent. It doen't cost much either and gives your engine a snarl...  I love mine and you on;y have to take off the top half of the air box, leave the bottom half in place for warranty or major dealer work etc.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/544393

I bought mine from EPP they post here sometimes.

We can talk about what things do and why all day or we can buy one and put it on and see if it works. I chose to do the latter...  

I need to get this SLP Pulley on next, time and money...


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

lol thanks for the help. Do you think the kandn would be better since it doesnt have an airbox?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Neither SLP or K&N have an airbox and both would probably net the same results I was talking about when you install (referencing the stock air box.)


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

*!*



Redline said:


> what he is trying to say is that teh intakes are set-up differently... like an aftermarket vette intake will not work with a GTO and same with camaro and stuff


That's my point exactly. You have to buy the one for the GTO and can't assume that any LS1 will fit.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

All of the intake manifolds for a LS1 are the same. The air intake tubes are different I will agree with that. But all of the manifolds are the same. No matter which car its installed on.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

OK since I am wanting to do both of these Mods let me try and clear this up.

This is the Cold Air Intake (CAI) I bought and installed and it woks excellent.
http://www.exoticperformanceplus.com/performance_parts/index.html?item=310

And this is what I uses to call an Intake Plenum the upper part,

http://www.exoticperformanceplus.com/performance_parts/index.html?item=2

500 bucks and a good mod, they make a polished version for 300 more if you need the "bling bling" factor. Both can be referred to as "Intakes".

I did number one and I am saving for number two so when allis said and done for 768.00 I will have both.

SLP made and LS6 manifold or what I call a plenum that claimed 25rwhp and fit right on top of the LS1's. Vettes use them and my FireHawk had one. I don't see why they wouldn't have one for this car or if the other LS6 ones would fit I never looked into it but it would be roughly the same price anyways or maybe even more. Hope this helps.


----------

